# Puppies



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Ok its that time of the week, they are 3weeks old this Sunday I am trying to post every week so you can see them grow.

Harley Brindle/white Long coat









Black and white Long coat









Brotherly Love AHHH :love8:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwwwww - they are adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Fat, sassy, and oh so cute. They sure are growing.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG that brotherly love is priceless


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my adress is 

nathalie de wilde
bist 3
2630 aartselaar 
Belgie

send them prior at age of 12 weeks !!!!!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Nathalie, I will fight you for them   

They are soooo adorable, podgy lovely cuddly babies, oooooh gorgeous


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

No credit card could buy that amount of brotherly love! xxxxx


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

They really are toooo adorable. I want one :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What adorable wee babies and that last pic is especially gorgeous. :angel5:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are sooo cute! I love there lil tongues!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So precious


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Those two boys are just adorable!! :love5: 

I do have a quetion though. How can you tell the black boy is going to be a long haired? Looking at their pictures their coats look the same to me. Just curious!! Thanks. :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

nikki&paris said:


> Those two boys are just adorable!! :love5:
> 
> I do have a quetion though. How can you tell the black boy is going to be a long haired? Looking at their pictures their coats look the same to me. Just curious!! Thanks. :wave:



They both are going to be long coats :wink: ITs years of knowing and breeding you can tell this young, I new it the minute they where born, Plus daddy is Longcoat. But thats doesnt mean alot. And I researched pedigrees and know that Echo has long coats in her backround. :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

ha look at that fiestyness already!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

They are!! little buggers :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

woow they are growing! they look gorgous though!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Is there anything cuter than a chi baby. So adorable


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

I could look at those boys all day long! They look like lil teddy bears!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

It is wonderful to see them grow...they are the most precious little babies....I love their little nails ( I know , kind of quirky LOL )


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

So cute! :wink:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwww!!! they are just too cute!


----------

